# Gaggia Classic dead?



## Beardedave (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi,

I fear my 7 year old Classic is defunct......

Pulling a shot, fourth in quick succession as I had friends round, sudden, big rush of steam and water out of the tube and the power light went out. I still have continuity across the thermos fuse, and both the coffee and steam fuses. The pump still works too......

Do you more experienced people think it could be the boiler? I'm reluctant to send it off to be fixed as the boiler is too costly to replace and, living down here in Cornwall means I'd have to courier it to a repair shop, £20 I'd rather put towards a new machine.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Check the continuity on the boiler elements, they are in two U configurations one either side of the boiler. Remove the connections then check the continuity across the two terminals on the L/H side then check on R/H side.


----------



## Beardedave (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks - I'll try that this afternoon - swapping sheds this morning ;-)


----------



## Beardedave (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks like I have continuity across those, too. The only thing that seems to give a strange result is the power switch.....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not a frequent problem but not unknown. Easier to replace than the boiler. Contact Mark= gaggiamanualserve ref new switch (on the forum).

Do you often have friends around and the need to make multiple coffees ?

The Gaggia is a reliable machine and the parts are readily available, I would think carefully before changing . ( unless you have a severe attack of upgraditis)


----------



## Beardedave (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks so much for that- I'll contact him now. I'll post what happens.....

A year ago I recommended my son get a Classic, not realising how down-graded they had become. A month later I took him some coffee I'd ground, Monsooned Malabar, and the result plastered his kitchen!

BTW, upgraditis is a recognised condition now.


----------



## Beardedave (Jul 8, 2018)

I dismantled and cleaned the switches (best tip ever: Do it ina plastic bag!) and, eventually, got it back together. Machine worked! Weird, as nothing looked that wrong....

.


----------

